# Darse de baja / unsubscribe



## Elisabetha76

Por favor que alguien me diga cómo darme de baja en esta web. No encuentro el modo de anular mi participación definitiva.


----------



## belén

Hola
Una cuenta no se puede cancelar. Esto es porque tus participaciones ya forman parte de WR y no se pueden eliminar una vez que las has publicado.
Si no quieres disfrutar de los foros de ahora en adelante, mi recomendación es que simplemente no te conectes.
También puedes eliminar toda la información persona de tu perfil, si así lo deseas.
Saludos cordiales,
Belén


----------



## papillon

No lo encuentra porque no hay... modo de darse de baja. Mire aqui. 
Pero si deja de visitar este foro ... pues, seria casi como si no existiera.


----------



## alexacohen

Menos mal que no tienes los 613 que yo tengo...
No te preocupes. No hace falta que te las aprendas de memoria, como la tabla de multiplicar.
¡A todos nos censuran de vez en cuando (sobre todo a mí) si te sirve de consuelo!

Alexa


----------



## LuchoKpo

Menos mal no soy el único que quiere darse de baja, veo que otra persona está interesada también. La verdad para mi participar en estos foros ha sido una experiencia un tanto desagradable, ya que te censuran muchas cosas que deseas expresar (ni que esto fuera una dictadura). Por otra parte acá hay gente que en lugar de ayudarte te desorienta peor en lo que te dicen y además de eso te hablan en otro idioma que ni siquiera hablas al momento de explicarte  y he tomado la decisión de darme de baja en vista de todo eso pero me parece de verdad patético que no te den la oportunidad de hacerlo ya que si a uno no le agrada seguir suscrito en alguna página, foro, red social, etc está en la libertad de retirarse cuando lo desee. Deberían contemplar la posibilidad de habilitar esa función ya que de verdad no quiero seguir suscrito acá.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola LuchoKpo,

Si no quiere partipar, es muy fácil.  No ponga ningún mensaje más.  

Un saludo,
cuchuflete


----------



## swift

Tengo una pregunta: cuando un usuario publica un mensaje como el de Elisabetha76, ¿no sería más fácil expulsarlo de una vez? Ya ha pasado que otros miembros inscritos han hecho peticiones similares y antes de desaparecer nos dejan algunos recuerditos , y se encargan de publicar mensajes obscenos en varios foros.

Una sugerencia, nada más. 

P.D. Acabo de recordar que, usando habla persuasiva y ventilando los posibles roces que pudiera haber tenido un miembro, éste finalmente podría decidir seguir usando los foros. Pero si la decisión parece ser definitiva, pienso que expulsar al usuario es el camino más seguro para evitar incordios.


----------



## Dentellière

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con mi amigo Swift. Pero también opino que si alguien no quiere formar parte del foro: pues que no forme parte del foro. Esto es: que no participe más... y punto final

No es muy difícil ...


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Swift y Dentellière:

El procedimiento de expulsión no está pensando para darse de baja, sino que es una medida de protección del foro contra aquellos que no quieren respetar las reglas de los foros y no es una medida tomada a la ligera. En la hipótesis que alguien desease ser expulsado de esta manera y lo pidiera a los moderadores expresamente, se estudiaría el caso, pero no entendemos que a quien pida ser dado de baja le valga necesariamente lo mismo ser expulsado.


----------



## swift

Ahora entiendo (otra vez) el procedimiento. Gracias por explicárnoslo, Ampurdan. Y gracias también a quienes respondieron a mi pregunta por vía privada.


----------



## Dentellière

ampurdan said:


> Hola Swift y Dentellière:
> 
> El procedimiento de expulsión no está pensando para darse de baja, sino que es una medida de protección del foro contra aquellos que no quieren respetar las reglas de los foros y no es una medida tomada a la ligera. En la hipótesis que alguien desease ser expulsado de esta manera y lo pidiera a los moderadores expresamente, se estudiaría el caso, pero no entendemos que a quien pida ser dado de baja le valga necesariamente lo mismo ser expulsado.


 

Si. De acuerdo. Pero se supone que el pedido de Elisabetha -que transcribo- es su salida definitiva :_  Por favor que alguien me diga cómo darme de baja en esta web. No encuentro el modo de anular mi participación definitiva._  


Yo, como usuaria no conocía las leyes de la expulsión  Mis disculpas, si cabe.


----------



## Trisia

Apologies if I misunderstood, and for answering in English -- I can barely read Spanish 
As in the thread linked by papillon in post #3, it's not difficult to "unsubscribe" from the site, if anyone really wishes to. (sorry to hear such a thing though )

1. Go to your User Control Panel, look on the left and click on Edit Options:
 - make sure that the following boxes *aren't* checked:
Allow vCard Download,
Receive Email from Other Members,
Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages ​  - scroll down to Default Thread Subscription Mode, choose "No email notification" from the drop-down menu;

2. Go to Edit Your Details now (again, on the left side of the page):
- next to "Date of Birth" there's a little button that says "Clear". Click it. This way you won't get a birthday email from WR.

_You may wish to remove other details, including -- if you entered them -- your Yahoo!, MSN or Skype usernames._

3. Remove WR from your bookmarks, clear your history, and don't log in again. 


The end.


----------

